# Project Management Software???



## ddavis (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello guys... I am looking for a software that I can pull estimates from Xactimate and budget the cost of the job and create work orders as well. Is there a software that anyone is currently using that allows this?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dash is probably what you're looking for. The Xactimate feature really limits the available programs and Dash has been buying up the competitors and shutting them down or letting them fall apart.


----------



## raveen (Aug 28, 2017)

Project management app is one of the most important part of team members interaction. There are big amount of applications based on Agile methodology, but the most powerful I have ever tried is Atlaz https://atlaz.io/ It contains Sprint, Backlog, Kanban boards and even Roadmap software. Today it's ready for open beta testing, so everyone can try Atlaz for free.


----------



## cipowell (Jun 3, 2021)

The best project management software I have found is Mavenlink. The software optimizes resources and makes team collaboration really effecient.


----------



## JimNo1 (Jun 25, 2021)

There is an age-old dilemma with software, do you look for an integrated solution that works from the beginning to the end of any project – which takes in a whole lot of stuff! Or, do you take the "best of breed" approach" but have merits.. But sometimes you restrict yourself too much if you're looking for something in end to end?


----------

